# Big Game Titan Tree Stand



## duckbill (Feb 22, 2011)

I've got to give a big thumbs up to the Big Game Titan Ladder stand for one very important reason:  COMFORT

I believe Big Game has three stands that have the "Gel" contoured seat on them.  If comfort on your back side is important to you like it is for me, this is your stand.


----------

